# Composite Servant (Nasuverse) vs Ainz Ooal Gown (Overlord)



## xcv45 (Jan 8, 2017)

A composite of all Servants* in the Nasuverse is sent to destroy the guild of Ainz Ooal Gown.
Location: New World (Overlord)
Starting Distance: The Servant is placed 1km away from Nazarick.
Character Knowledge: No.
Other: The Servant is powered by all obtainable Grails in Fate/Grand Order.

*: Grand Servants, Alter Egos, Beasts, Mythological Formal Wear, Regalia, Buddha, Arcueid and Solomon are not included in the composite.

Edit: As an alternate scenario, the above may be included in the composite.


----------



## BreakFlame (Jan 8, 2017)

Hey, I was never a big fan of Nazarik either, but surely this is a tad much.

First, Avalon says f**k you to everything they have, including GoALiD.

Second, UBW can create perfect copies of even Divine Artifacts if the user has a perfect connection to it. So Vasavi Shakti spam.

Third, Ea and Rhon Wave Motion Gun the world into nonexistence as dual wielded Broken Phantasms.


So yeah. Tad bit uneven.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Jan 8, 2017)

BreakFlame got most of it covered, but a super powered Servant that has ALL of these items listed below:

- Avalon
- Ea
- Rhongomyniad
- Kavacha and Kundala
- Pashupata
And more

Puts the tide quite against the guild, no?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jan 8, 2017)

Plus Dracula's Everywhere Stakea and 90% dmg reduction armor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BreakFlame (Jan 9, 2017)

Kavacha and Kundala layered with Armor of Fafnir, and God Hand alongside Andreias Amarantos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jan 9, 2017)

Rider's army wielding UBW copied Noble Phantasms

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 9, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Rider's army wielding UBW copied Noble Phantasms


Rider is the hero we need.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Jan 10, 2017)

By the way OP, does King Hassan count? He *was *Grand Assassin, but he threw away the title to fight alongside us in Babylon.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 10, 2017)

I always wanted to know Ainz Ooal Gown's stats. Can someone tell me ?


----------



## BehemothV2 (Jan 10, 2017)

King Hassan is coming in GO as a normal Servant tomorrow I think.

Pretty sure there are plenty of Servant that could off Ainz alone. Fucking Venus shot, man


----------



## xcv45 (Jan 10, 2017)

TheBlackDragonz said:


> By the way OP, does King Hassan count? He *was *Grand Assassin, but he threw away the title to fight alongside us in Babylon.


Yes, King Hassan counts now.


----------



## BreakFlame (Jan 10, 2017)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I always wanted to know Ainz Ooal Gown's stats. Can someone tell me ?



He's something like country level via high-end spells. Speed is more ambiguous but some degree of MHS, I think.

He's also got some conceptual hax and such.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 10, 2017)

Hummm ... Cool, ok, thanks.


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Jan 11, 2017)

xcv45 said:


> Yes, King Hassan counts now.



So that's some lovely instant kill.


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 11, 2017)

He didn't ban quetzal also... lovely sunburn


----------



## ainzowngoal (Jan 13, 2017)

How much mana does Composite Servant (CSN) have? If He/She spams top tier attacks, then CSN is gonna run out of mana before CSN can kill the thousands of Overlord's warriors. Alexander's army might get some strong weapons from Gilgamesh but they dont have the durability to survive Overlord's AOE attacks + auras. Fate/Zero servants had trouble with Caster's giant tentacle monster and it only died by Arthur using her strongest attack to kill it. While Cocytus (lvl100 "highest atk" ice demon) could have killed Zy'tl Q'ae, a 100m tall treant with 300m limbs, with one special attack.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jan 13, 2017)

ainzowngoal said:


> How much mana does Composite Servant (CSN) have? If He/She spams top tier attacks, then CSN is gonna run out of mana before CSN can kill the thousands of Overlord's warriors. Alexander's army might get some strong weapons from Gilgamesh but they dont have the durability to survive Overlord's AOE attacks + auras. Fate/Zero servants had trouble with Caster's giant tentacle monster and it only died by Arthur using her strongest attack to kill it. While Cocytus (lvl100 "highest atk" ice demon) could have killed Zy'tl Q'ae, a 100m tall treant with 300m limbs, with one special attack.


they can just use Full Power Ea and end the fight in 1 move


----------



## ainzowngoal (Jan 13, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> they can just use Full Power Ea and end the fight in 1 move



Overload has auto-revive items/magic + teleportation + time stop + flight. And how much damage is a Full Power Ea? Plus Pandora's Actor, a doppelganger, can become the CSN with 80% of CSN's stats.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jan 13, 2017)

discounting CCC? continent to planet level.
with Original Gil at Full Strength? small galaxy level


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jan 13, 2017)

ainzowngoal said:


> Overload has auto-revive items/magic + teleportation + time stop + flight. And how much damage is a Full Power Ea? Plus Pandora's Actor, a doppelganger, can become the CSN with 80% of CSN's stats.


Auto revive can be cancelled by Gae Bolg. A composite servant is way too OP. the sheer amount of bullshit they could pull off is like a composite JoJo character almost


----------



## BreakFlame (Jan 13, 2017)

ainzowngoal said:


> Overload has auto-revive items/magic + teleportation + time stop + flight. And how much damage is a Full Power Ea? Plus Pandora's Actor, a doppelganger, can become the CSN with 80% of CSN's stats.



One, Ea is an anti-world NP that literally annihilates space.

Two, there are about half a dozen NP's that are not only anti-regen but also anti-immortal.

Three, there are NP's that generate and absorb mana from the surroundings so power isn't an issue.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jan 13, 2017)

BreakFlame said:


> One, Ea is an anti-world NP that literally annihilates space.
> 
> Two, there are about half a dozen NP's that are not only anti-regen but also anti-immortal.
> 
> Three, there are NP's that generate and absorb mana from the surroundings so power isn't an issue.


didnt we have a Shiki as a servant in something? MEoDP means they can just poke everybody dead


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 13, 2017)

"The evening bell has called thy name! Let your life be deprived from you under the mandate of Heaven! AZRAEL, HOLD OUT THE NECK!"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ainzowngoal (Jan 14, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> with Original Gil at Full Strength? small galaxy level



how would that work? wouldnt that also kill Gilgamesh? like shooting a nuke from a rifle. The blast radius would also kill the user. 



OneSimpleAnime said:


> Auto revive can be cancelled by Gae Bolg.



Gae Bolg's wiki states: "The only way to effectively defend against the attack is to have a high enough degree of luck or divine protection as to be able to alter fate, which would be heightened by also having good reflexive instincts, an *auto-resurrection ability*..."  So how does Gae Blog cancel auto revive? Plus ainz and the other undead dont need their heart, so they could tank it just fine. plus overlord can cast Greater Luck on everyone. 

*A composite servant is way too OP. the sheer amount of bullshit they could pull off is like a composite JoJo character almost*

Overlord also has hax. It's basically an epic level D&D party.  Im not sure why the OP didnt go with a composite vs composite or 6 servants vs Ainz's Guild. Plus if humans can keep up with servants and guns are used to kill rival masters, then Overlord is vastly superior in speed compared to nasuverse. A lvl40 human, Brain, could swipe his sword at lightspeed, and a lvl100 Shalltear could block it without a scratch.  

QUOTE="BreakFlame, post: 56475221, member: 246718"]One, Ea is an anti-world NP that literally annihilates space.[/QUOTE]

Ainz has a similar ability, "Reality Slash." It's a ranged spell that slashes reality.  


*Two, there are about half a dozen NP's that are not only anti-regen but also anti-immortal.

Three, there are NP's that generate and absorb mana from the surroundings so power isn't an issue.*


Could you list them or their user? Does Gilgamesh shoot them out of his Gate? Then Overlord's stronger warriors can dodge them like Lancelot did or use their fodder to take one for the team. Mana is always an issue. Gilles de Rais had his book that gave him "endless" mana, but he didnt create an "endless" army nor was his giant monster endless. It had a specific size, so his book didnt have endless mana. He probably just had some really fast mana regen.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jan 14, 2017)

stop playing damage control just to try and give them a win. Ea can fuck the planet while the servant Gil laughs at all the dead mongrels.

Composite servant is MFTL since CCC Gil wasnt restricted, has precog, 11 lives that cant be killed the same way, a continent sized shield backed by the earth itself, armor that reduces dmg to 10%, a fuck ton of reality marbles that can do a ton if things, MEoDP that can ignore durability and imflict death on immortals, God killing spears, BFR gates, like a million and 1 stat boosting skills, and soulfuck afaik

and thats not even like 10% of the shit they have


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Jan 14, 2017)

IIRC the Shiki Saber in FGO is the one hooked up to Akasha, which has frightening implications.


----------



## ainzowngoal (Jan 14, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> stop playing damage control just to try and give them a win. Ea can fuck the planet while the servant Gil laughs at all the dead mongrels.
> 
> Composite servant is MFTL since CCC Gil wasnt restricted, has precog, 11 lives that cant be killed the same way, a continent sized shield backed by the earth itself, armor that reduces dmg to 10%, a fuck ton of reality marbles that can do a ton if things, MEoDP that can ignore durability and imflict death on immortals, God killing spears, BFR gates, like a million and 1 stat boosting skills, and soulfuck afaik
> 
> and thats not even like 10% of the shit they have



How is CSN MFTL? If true, both sides have similar speed. Hercules has lost multiples lives from one attack, so Herc's ability is a bit too arbitrary to be used in CSN. Overlord is based on D&D and has similar high level abilities/equipment/spells to what you wrote. The Overlord characters are "gods" and have fought "gods." The MMO had bosses that destroyed "worlds." God is just a poetic term to describe someone that uses magic.

*while the servant Gil laughs at all the dead mongrels - *Gil lost to a human kid and had to use Ea to defeat Alexander. and you say he's MFTL? Gil calling everyone "Mongrel." He's just projecting his own self's worthlessness. Strip away his armor and weapons. What will remain? a mongrel.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jan 14, 2017)

>take away the things that make Gil who he is and also forget his accolades and shit from his legend just so i can win a point
stop dude you're embarrassing yourself at this point.

and since when is Overlord a few million to billion times faster than light? 

just accept that your favorite verse loses and take the L like an adult


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 14, 2017)

> *while the servant Gil laughs at all the dead mongrels - *Gil lost to a human kid and had to use Ea to defeat Alexander. and you say he's MFTL? Gil calling everyone "Mongrel." He's just projecting his own self's worthlessness. Strip away his armor and weapons. What will remain? a mongrel.



Gil lost to a human kid through the plot bending over backwards and handing him the idiot ball throughout that entire route. Shirou himself in that same fucking fight says that he can't let gil regain his composure or he'll eat shit within seconds. It's also hilarious that you try to say that stripping him of his armor and weapons when his fight with Enkidu ended with his treasury exhausted and him wearing no armor and he still kept up with him physically, but hey, keep trying to run damage control because you're salty as fuck over your token overpowered as fuck light novel protagonist sue loses.

He used Ea on Alexander because he saw him as a worthy rival and wanted to crush his spirit and his ideals completely. He wasn't backed into a corner when he used it and Alexander's fight vs him wasn't even a fight, it was a one-sided massacre that didn't even make it into the double digits timeframe wise.

You're also being incredibly stupid because composite servant includes the Extra/CCC games which have MFTL feats and incredibly powerful physical abilities, and willfully ignoring this to try to give your side a win is debating in incredibly bad faith. If I know my Overlord wankers right, you're trying to claim they're FTL through that one passage with that one loser's sword skill which was proven multiple times to be simple flowery language and contradicted 3 times within the same passage. So no, Overlord loses hard, deal with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ainzowngoal (Jan 14, 2017)

ok. how can I be embarrassed on an autonomous forum? on the contrary, I like nasuverse (except for its "sexy" girl characters) and my fav verse is HxH.  Where are you getting that "billions of times faster than light?" Why didnt Gil solo every grail war? That makes zero sense. 
*
but hey, keep trying to run damage control because you're salty as fuck over your token overpowered as fuck light novel protagonist sue loses.*

damage control? I was shit talking Gil, the fictional character, not nasuverse. If anything, I'm salty over Alexander losing to Gil. Ainz a "sue?" Have you read any Overlord LN?



GiveRobert20dollars said:


> He used Ea on Alexander because he saw him as a worthy rival and wanted to crush his spirit and his ideals completely completely. He wasn't backed into a corner when he used it and Alexander's fight vs him wasn't even a fight, it was a one-sided massacre that didn't even make it into the double digits timeframe wise.



Alexander could have summoned his army on top of Gil, so Gil wouldn't have had time to use En. Alex should had easily defeated Gil. Plus he didnt have his chariot. Alex was nerfed. 

*You're also being incredibly stupid because composite servant includes the Extra/CCC games which have MFTL feats and incredibly powerful physical abilities, and willfully ignoring this to try to give your side a win is debating in incredibly bad faith. If I know my Overlord wankers right, you're trying to claim they're FTL through that one passage with that one loser's sword skill which was proven multiple times to be simple flowery language and contradicted 3 times within the same passage. So no, Overlord loses hard, deal with it.*

Where is this feat from? Do you have the quote? So did Gil win the CCC grail war in 1 sec? You're using a "CCC" FTL outlier feat. You're wanking nasuverse and just the same you're debating in bad faith. Overlord is all about how its main characters are OP Gods interacting with a new world where Dragons, Angels, and Skyscraper trees are ants compared to them. Nasuverse has humans defeating its strongest Servant. Dont be mad at me, blame the author. Im just here to discuss Overlord and nasuverse b/c i enjoy both verses. Im curious where are all these hax OP nasuverse servants are coming from.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 14, 2017)

TheBlackDragonz said:


> IIRC the Shiki Saber in FGO is the one hooked up to Akasha, which has frightening implications.


She's also inmune to timefuckery and instant death effects due to one of her skills IIRC.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 14, 2017)

> Where is this feat from? Do you have the quote? So did Gil win the CCC grail war in 1 sec? You're using a "CCC" FTL outlier feat. You're wanking nasuverse and just the same you're debating in bad faith. Overlord is all about how its main characters are OP Gods interacting with a new world where Dragons, Angels, and Skyscraper trees are ants compared to them. Nasuverse has humans defeating its strongest Servant. Dont be mad at me, blame the author. Im just here to discuss Overlord and nasuverse b/c i enjoy both verses. Im curious where are all these hax OP nasuverse servants are coming from.



>CCC Outlier Feat
>It's gil at his strongest which is his power when he was alive and as king of Uruk due to being a heroic spirit= Nerf rule

The MFTL feat comes from way weaker servants travelling 1500 light years in the span of a few seconds to fight the final boss. Travelled all the way from the Horsehead Nebula back to the moon cell. Gil is hilariously above them at his max power, so he gets scaling to this feat. CCC Gil was literally running the gamut of Composite High Servants made up of multiple goddesses smashed together, and he was winning. While hilariously nerfed because of his time sleeping in the far side of the moon cell/Moon cell restricting him from bringing out Ea.

I'm not wanking jack fucking shit, and accusing me of debating in bad faith is fucking hilariously hypocritcal considering you're using composite Nazarick when the OP states it's just Ainz in the fight. But keep telling me how I'm debating in bad faith. 

Nasuverse has humans defeating its strongest servants when the same novel states he could never defeat a single servant as a human. Gil was a TREMENDOUS outlier fueled by a shitton of PIS and CIS and if you honestly take that win as legit, then you're even dumber than I gave you credit for.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BreakFlame (Jan 14, 2017)

First off, comparing Reality Slash to Ea in any way is retarded. One slices an enemy. The other fucks over galaxy sized dimensions from the inside.

MFTL Servants come from the CCC feat of Gil crossing millions of light years in a short time frame because he took Hakuno and told humanity to go fuck itself. And another one that happens with the other servants in the main plot, but I don't really know that one.

And Gil's entire route in CCC is in fact him basically shitstomping everything in the way because "fuck you I'm Gilgamesh" and he actually likes Hakuno so he doesn't fuck around when fighting for her. Him. Whatever. 

Gil is the guy who, when Ataraxia happened, instantly figured it out and decided dealing with it would be too annoying, so he drank a youth potion and reverted to his younger self so he could fuck around the whole time.


Also, composite Servant has Scathach, who literally spends all her time murdering gods out of boredom and can BFR you to a soulfuck realm of no return. And Karna, who has an Anti-god NP that shattered a shield designed to protect the fucking planet. And King Hassan, who can literally assign death to things that can't die. And a shield that rejects the concept of projectiles, and a spear that rejects the concept of being blocked when thrown, and a sword that vaporized the concentrated evils of the entire human race, and a sword that's just a forty kilometer fragment of the sun, and a knife that can destroy any kind of magic it touches including conceptual magic, and about fifty other equally haxy abilities all in the hands of a guy with all of their skills and abilities on top of that.


Also, the Shirou vs Gil fight was literally the culmination of everything going exactly the way it needed to for Shirou to win. UBW is the perfect counter to GOB, Gil was being an ass and not wearing his armor, Archer saved him with Rho Aias at least once, Gil refused to fight for real before Shirou had already adapted to the Blade Works, etc., etc., and he still lost since he ran out of mana and was gonna get shanked before the Grail and Archer stepped in. Nasu literally says the only reason Gil lost was because if he didn't the story couldn't have any semblance of a happy ending.


----------



## BreakFlame (Jan 14, 2017)

Also, doesn't Ruler Amakusa Shirou have a "Fuck the undead" ability? Something with Sacraments or whatever?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 14, 2017)

Thats like all that's needed

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 14, 2017)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Thats like all that's needed


Absolutely Halal

[salil sawadhim in the background]


----------



## xcv45 (Jan 14, 2017)

For those talking about CCC Gil, remember that Mythological Formal Wear is not part of the composite.
...
Added Scenario 2 to the OP.
Also its the whole guild, not just Ainz.


----------



## Qinglong (Jan 14, 2017)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> She's also inmune to timefuckery and instant death effects due to one of her skills IIRC.



Resistant To be exact since hers is below Tiamat

but they didn't ban Merlin who can just keep coming back in dreams lol


----------



## Sablés (Jan 14, 2017)

TheBlackDragonz said:


> IIRC the Shiki Saber in FGO is the one hooked up to Akasha, which has frightening implications.



Not really. Even assuming the most of her in KnK she's trapped in a servant container here.

It does support Void's statement a lot since she said she could fuck with reality to grant wishes via Akasha in KnK.



GiveRobert20dollars said:


> She's also inmune to timefuckery and instant death effects due to one of her skills IIRC.



Not immune. Just resistant



> Independent manifestation: C
> Special skill. Ultra version of independent movement.
> This skill signifies a confirmed existence, which has resistance to instant death and time-control attacks.
> Those who have this skill are-



You're thinking of Tiamat who has rank B

Though just possessing this skill is pretty bullshit telling of how OP she is when IM is reserved for beast class. Merlin only jacked it because he's a special snowflake who has never died in any future. Even then, he had his pet Murder to learn it from if he chose to.



GiveRobert20dollars said:


> >It's gil at his strongest which is his power when he was alive and as king of Uruk *due to being a heroic spirit= Nerf rule*


Is it actually?

I've never seen an absolute statement that puts living heroes above heroic spirits. There are a number of servants (not HS) who are equal or stronger than they were in life; mostly the KoTR and above. By logic, Heroic Spirits should be >>> Servants in all cases save external factors.

From what I can see Heroic spirit is almost always the strongest because of the perks gained from moving out of a human vessel and onto on a higher level of existence; GO makes a number of references as to how the human body is extremely limited compared to even servants. 

Power dynamic between Alive and Servant varies depending on the hero. The stronger and more acclaimed their legend is, the more likely they were stronger in the former case and vice versa.

In Gilgamesh's case, I'm skeptical considering how underwhelming he was in Babylonia (power-wise) compared to CCC. Kingu hi-jacking Enkidu's body, getting boosted by the grail yet jobbing all over the place didn't help.


----------



## ainzowngoal (Jan 14, 2017)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> >CCC Outlier Feat
> >It's gil at his strongest which is his power when he was alive and as king of Uruk due to being a heroic spirit= Nerf rule
> 
> The MFTL feat comes from way weaker servants travelling 1500 light years in the span of a few seconds to fight the final boss. Travelled all the way from the Horsehead Nebula back to the moon cell. Gil is hilariously above them at his max power, so he gets scaling to this feat. CCC Gil was literally running the gamut of Composite High Servants made up of multiple goddesses smashed together, and he was winning. While hilariously nerfed because of his time sleeping in the far side of the moon cell/Moon cell restricting him from bringing out Ea.
> ...



Ok how about this? The OP banned a group of servants b/c they are OP. So in good faith, dont you think that CCC Gil should also be banned? What other servants are MFTL? Does Gil move MFTL in other grail wars? He only does so in CCC, right? So CCC Gil is an outlier and shouldnt be used. I noticed you said traveling 1500 light years. Did CCC Gil fight at that speed b/c that sounds like PIS/CIS, so if you reject low end feats with "PIS/CIS," then you should reject high end feats that are also "PIS/CIS" like "traveling" MFTL.

Where have I used composite Nazarick? This is the OP's first sentence: "A composite of all Servants* in the Nasuverse is sent to destroy the *guild* of Ainz Ooal Gown." Plus, the OP nerfed the guild b/c the New World version only has one human player: Ainz. Its missing the other 40 human players that together stopped a 1500 player raid. Also, Ainz's undead lich build was only mid tier and he was only able to match top tier players by using cash items and divine equipment.





BreakFlame said:


> Also, composite Servant has Scathach, who literally spends all her time murdering gods out of boredom and can BFR you to a soulfuck realm of no return. And Karna, who has an Anti-god NP that shattered a shield designed to protect the fucking planet. And King Hassan, who can literally assign death to things that can't die. And a shield that rejects the concept of projectiles, and a spear that rejects the concept of being blocked when thrown, and a sword that vaporized the concentrated evils of the entire human race, and a sword that's just a forty kilometer fragment of the sun, and a knife that can destroy any kind of magic it touches including conceptual magic, and about fifty other equally haxy abilities all in the hands of a guy with all of their skills and abilities on top of that.
> 
> 
> Also, the Shirou vs Gil fight was literally the culmination of everything going exactly the way it needed to for Shirou to win. UBW is the perfect counter to GOB, Gil was being an ass and not wearing his armor, Archer saved him with Rho Aias at least once, Gil refused to fight for real before Shirou had already adapted to the Blade Works, etc., etc., and he still lost since he ran out of mana and was gonna get shanked before the Grail and Archer stepped in. Nasu literally says the only reason Gil lost was because if he didn't the story couldn't have any semblance of a happy ending.



Overlord's MMO has bosses that "destroyed" worlds. "Gods" dont mean much when they can vary in power like major gods like Zeus and minor/demi gods like Herc. Karna has a strong attack and Albedo has a special skill that allows any damage done to her to be transfered to her armor + her armor is divine and can withstand any three attacks. Hassen, whats the strongest person he's killed? Is there a max range or is it like Death Note? Ainz has a spell, The Goal of All Life is Death, that does the same thing. That spear that never misses isnt very effective versus undead or against revive magic/items. Counterpoint: Shalltear has a spell that shoots out a magical javelin that also never misses and she can spam it. "Destroying the concentrated evils of the entire human race" means what? Is that the Jesus servant? Sun sword: Overlord warriors can gain 100% resistance to fire. Is there friendly fire with that sword or is the heat contained? Counterpoint: Ainz has a divine bow, Houyi's Bow, that shoots beams of concentrated sun + Ainz has a spell called black hole. Ainz has hax with his ring of wishes + world class items + Pandora's Actor + divine weapons named after mythical beings/gods.

Shirou vs Gil showed that a human could be an underdog and win against a Servant. I believe Stay Night had other moments where Shirou or another human stood up against a Servant (I'm picturing Caster). If Servants were so strong and fast[er than light], the Masters would drop like flies from Servants sniping, blitzing, aoe attacks, shockwaves killing any nearby humans etc.


----------



## Qinglong (Jan 14, 2017)

Sablés said:


> Is it actually?
> 
> I've never seen an absolute statement that puts living heroes above heroic spirits. There are a number of servants (not HS) who are equal or stronger than they were in life; mostly the KoTR and above. By logic, Heroic Spirits should be >>> Servants in all cases save external factors.
> 
> ...



The only KOTR I know for certain who got stronger as a servant was Bedivere.

Kingu had Enkidu's body but he doesn't seem to know everything about it. Even then he could do some stuff the original couldn't due to having a different core.


EDIT: That bit about PM is pretty much fanon.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 14, 2017)

Qinglong said:


> The only KOTR I know for certain who got stronger as a servant was Bedivere. The rest had that power in life so IDK where you got that idea from.



I mis-typed. I meant the KoTR and below as an estimation. Their level while alive rank as high-tier servants in general.

Think its even stated Rin was able to bring Artoria to the power she had in life.



> Kingu had Enkidu's body but it's pretty obvious he doesn't know everything about it.



First thing Gilgamesh even said to him was that his fighting style was something Enkidu would never use so this is definitely true.

On the other hand, Gil also says he can't win without Ea and Kingu is considered to be arguably more powerful than Gorgon-Tiamat so he's still respectably strong.


----------



## Qinglong (Jan 14, 2017)

Sablés said:


> I mis-typed. I meant the KoTR and below as an estimation. Their level while alive rank as high-tier servants in general.
> 
> Think its even stated Rin was able to bring Artoria to the power she had in life.



Okay, that statement didn't make sense to me at first.




> First thing Gilgamesh even said to him was that his fighting style was something Enkidu would never use so this is definitely true.
> 
> On the other hand, Gil also says he can't win without Ea and Kingu is considered to be arguably more powerful than Gorgon-Tiamat so he's still respectably strong.



Pretty sure he's actually below Gorgon-Tiamat, if you didn't use the axe of Marduk you had no way to beat her

The Goddess Alliance Tier list is like

Tiamat (in the underworld)
Kukurun (with full Divinity and all Authorities)
Gorgon-Tiamat
Grailed Kingu probably goes here (as does halved Divinity Kukurun)
Ishtar and Ereshkigal


----------



## Sablés (Jan 14, 2017)

Qinglong said:


> Pretty sure he's actually below Gorgon-Tiamat, if you didn't use the axe of Marduk you had no way to beat her
> 
> The Goddess Alliance Tier list is like
> 
> ...





> Merlin nods and says that Uruk will indeed become humanity’s last (and oldest) fortress. However, he is concerned about Kingu. Kingu is possibly even stronger than Gorgon, so Gilgamesh would seem to be the only person that could take him on.
> 
> Gilgamesh says that’s no problem. Quetzalcoatl can take him on, since he’s not a part of the goddess contract. Quetzalcoatl agrees, and says that since she can’t go to the temple anyways, she’ll head off Kingu up north.



I'd rather the actual line than paraphrasing but this is the best I could find. Not much of a difference anyway. Enkidu should be stronger by virtue of knowing how to use the body but Kingu's not so much weaker that CCC Gil's showings wouldn't apply to him, even fractionally,  and that isn't the scale we see in Babylon. It just doesn't match up with anything we see.


----------



## Qinglong (Jan 14, 2017)

Nah, what we see is that Gorgon is stronger, she has authorities that Kingu doesn't


EDIT: Oh you're talking about CCC Gil? Yeah I don't think that applies to Babylon at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BehemothV2 (Jan 14, 2017)

Composite Servant has Jeanne's flat-out immunity to magic, no?


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 14, 2017)

Also Solomon's Pillars in case cannon fodders are needed


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jan 14, 2017)

xcv45 said:


> For those talking about CCC Gil, remember that Mythological Formal Wear is not part of the composite.
> ...
> Added Scenario 2 to the OP.
> Also its the whole guild, not just Ainz.


CCC Gil doesnt have the Mythic Formal Wear, they say he returned to his full strength he had when he was alive. 

even without CCC Gil the amount of hax and skills they have is too much.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jan 14, 2017)

Adding Grand Servants makes it an even more Hilarious stomp thanks to Solomon being nearly impossible to kill


----------



## Sablés (Jan 14, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Adding Grand Servants makes it an even more Hilarious stomp thanks to Solomon being nearly impossible to kill



What is this based on?

Hope you know that not only is Solomon not grand caster but the whole returning from the throne of heroes was a blatant lie.


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 14, 2017)

Even half power quetzal can tear 200 lahmu bare handed, and full power kingu with a Grial lose to 5 or so of those


----------



## BreakFlame (Jan 14, 2017)

ainzowngoal said:


> Ok how about this? The OP banned a group of servants b/c they are OP. So in good faith, dont you think that CCC Gil should also be banned? What other servants are MFTL? Does Gil move MFTL in other grail wars? He only does so in CCC, right? So CCC Gil is an outlier and shouldnt be used. I noticed you said traveling 1500 light years. Did CCC Gil fight at that speed b/c that sounds like PIS/CIS, so if you reject low end feats with "PIS/CIS," then you should reject high end feats that are also "PIS/CIS" like "traveling" MFTL.



We reject the Gil vs Shirou scenario because not only is it absurd in and out of universe to consider Shirou on par with Gil (and even more so to lower him to Shirou's level) but the writer came out and said that not only did he game the scenario specifically to give Shirou every advantage he could, he still only won because he had to for the story. 

Whereas when Gil starts using his MFTL NP, he literally says it's only natural for him to have such a thing. Because he has everything.




ainzowngoal said:


> Overlord's MMO has bosses that "destroyed" worlds. "Gods" dont mean much when they can vary in power like major gods like Zeus and minor/demi gods like Herc.



Actually a fair point. So to run down the rap sheet of what it means to be a "god" in FSN....


Generally the personification of a celestial body or has authority over it, for example Ishtar and Venus or the Bodhivishtta's and Solar systems
Those with above authority can not only freely manipulate said cosmic body but also in at least one case fire them at the enemy like bullets. Sort of. Ishtar is strange
Becoming a Servant is an impossibly large nerf in most cases and requires them to give up nearly all of their power. They can still vaporize mountains and boil seas of mutating sludge
And these are the beings Karna and Scathach slaughter every day. They are hilariously above anything that's show itself in Overlord, which at best has flavor text mentioning destroyed worlds, which would need actual confirmation on-screen to be legit.




ainzowngoal said:


> Karna has a strong attack and Albedo has a special skill that allows any damage done to her to be transfered to her armor + her armor is divine and can withstand any three attacks.



Good thing someone else has an ability that lets them do that 12 times. Which Servants have proven they can overcome with attacks significantly less powerful than the one that broken a planetary shield.



ainzowngoal said:


> Hassen, whats the strongest person he's killed? Is there a max range or is it like Death Note? Ainz has a spell, The Goal of All Life is Death, that does the same thing.



He assigned death to Tiamat, one of the Beasts who are >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> those gods I mentioned. Tiamat was a True Immortal, to borrow the ranking terms, as it had no concept of death. It literally could not die because death was beneath it or some shit. 



ainzowngoal said:


> That spear that never misses isn't very effective versus undead or against revive magic/items. Counterpoint: Shalltear has a spell that shoots out a magical javelin that also never misses and she can spam it.



It is when it shanks you with the "No revive, no heal" curse before vaporizing you in a giant explosion that punched through that shield I mentioned.



ainzowngoal said:


> "Destroying the concentrated evils of the entire human race" means what? Is that the Jesus servant?



It was Saber. And Excalibur. There is no Jesus servant I'm aware of.



ainzowngoal said:


> Sun sword: Overlord warriors can gain 100% resistance to fire. Is there friendly fire with that sword or is the heat contained? Counterpoint: Ainz has a divine bow, Houyi's Bow, that shoots beams of concentrated sun + Ainz has a spell called black hole.



You have to prove those things aren't just flavor text. Like Nasu did for Ex Galantine.



ainzowngoal said:


> Ainz has hax with his ring of wishes + world class items + Pandora's Actor + divine weapons named after mythical beings/gods.



Completely irrelevant when there are several abilities and NP's that can counter/override the Grail itself, which is an "Omnipotent wish granting device".

World Class items are basically just Noble Phantasms.

Pandora's Actor is weaker than whoever it becomes.

Names are irrelevant unless proven otherwise.



ainzowngoal said:


> Shirou vs Gil showed that a human could be an underdog and win against a Servant. I believe Stay Night had other moments where Shirou or another human stood up against a Servant (I'm picturing Caster). If Servants were so strong and fast[er than light], the Masters would drop like flies from Servants sniping, blitzing, aoe attacks, shockwaves killing any nearby humans etc.



Shirou v Gil has been explained to you several times.

Caster is bottom tier trash and explicitly an exception to the rule at close range combat.

And that's exactly what happens in most Grail Wars. The only reason any human survives is because the Masters are supposed to maintain secrecy.


----------



## Fang (Jan 14, 2017)

I remember when MAPSK was trying to wank Overlord verse with FTL nonsense based off some poetic prose taken at face value as being anything other then hyperbole. Watched the anime, it was okay, nothing seemed to impressive though.


----------



## BehemothV2 (Jan 14, 2017)

Wouldn't a composite Servant be able to store the Ark of the Covenant in GoB and launch it around as they like?


----------



## Qinglong (Jan 14, 2017)

Xelloss said:


> Even half power quetzal can tear 200 lahmu bare handed, and full power kingu with a Grial lose to 5 or so of those



Backstabs secretly get plus modifier in GO, just look at America


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 14, 2017)

We're taking things literally now? Then they're easily FTL since Iskander dodged a point blank excaliblast


----------



## Xhominid (Jan 15, 2017)

You really think that even normal Composite Servants would lose to Ainz? Arjuna and Karna ALONE basically can null everything Ainz does and can one shot him easily...

And this is including every single damn normal Servant that's known like Gilgamesh, King Artoria(and her many...MANY forms, Lancer Artoria alone pretty much has his number), Achilles, TaMeNoMae(I think I spelled her name right), Nero, etc., etc., FUCKING ECT.
There are like a 100 normal Servants and then some, each with some of the most broken abilities this side of a JoJo character...and you think Ainz can win against a Composite version of these fuckers?

The only person who can do so isn't even from Overlord, it's Golden Experience Requiem...and with time, I can see a Servant no selling that shit with some ability and can defeat even that sooner or later due to F/GO.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm pretty sure Scathach can solo the Overlord-verse.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 15, 2017)

UNRIVALED would solo them with a tree branch.


----------



## Xhominid (Jan 15, 2017)

Fang said:


> I'm pretty sure Scathach can solo the Overlord-verse.



Yeah she probably can over the Unlimited Gae Bolg Works...

And Who disagreed with me on that? Because it's pretty much solid even if you give Ainz all the World Treasures and such shown and used. Or is it the random GER stuff? That was more off the top of my head type thing.


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Jan 16, 2017)

Xhominid said:


> Yeah she probably can over the Unlimited Gae Bolg Works...
> 
> And Who disagreed with me on that? Because it's pretty much solid even if you give Ainz all the World Treasures and such shown and used. Or is it the random GER stuff? That was more off the top of my head type thing.



Personally, I think it was the GER stuff. GER can beat composite Servant, but lots of others can too. It'd just need to be someone who exceeds enough to make all that Battle Continuation useless and be strong enough to still make the Kavacha-reduced blow fatal.

Etc.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BehemothV2 (Jan 16, 2017)

Kavacha & Kundala + Armor of Fafnir + Andreias Amaranthos + God Hand + all those sweet shields being summonable from GoB... Coupled with Spartacus' abominable regeneration, and the super regeneration runes Cu Alter has...

Too bad we don't know what King Hassan's Rank EX BC does yet.


----------

